# Music



## Rick Wade (Mar 18, 2006)

What Music do you guys listen to when you are on your way to and from class?

I personally listen to some hair rock on the way to class and I always to Elvis on the way home.

V/R

Rick


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2006)

Classic rock on the way and mostly 70's type music on the way home thank God for XM radio.
terry


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a long drive, each direction.

Going to class, it takes me a little bit to transition out of my "work" mindset.  I usually listen to talk radio long enough to get my blood boiling, then I switch over to my tunes.  Hair rock usually works for me 

Going home, the trip isn't as long as the trip to the school....but I MUST play something that keeps me awake.   Recently I've been listening to the Celtics or Bruins.  When they aren't playing, I listen to blues or rockabilly...sometimes classic rock.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 18, 2006)

I like stuff like Allman Bros, or Stevie Ray Vaughan to get me 
cranked up on the way there. On the way home, the local 
jr. college radio station has a great jazz playlist that I find very relaxing.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

power metal or techno.  either way.  pretty much always.  unless rick emerson's on the air at the time.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 21, 2006)

'80's music or Metallica's  black album!


----------



## Blindside (Mar 21, 2006)

NPR news on the way in (40 minutes) and classic rock on the way back.

Lamont


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 21, 2006)

I am seeing alot of classic rock are we all showing our age?

Ha Ha just kidding.:-offtopic sorry.

V/R

Rick


----------



## hemi (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a pretty short ride to and from but I get to the school early and jam with my windows down and BS with my fellow students. (The school is in a big parking lot) I like Country and Rock or a mix of. On the country side maybe Trace Adkins  songs about me, Honky Tonk Badonkadonk, Chrome.  Or some good ole Chris Ledoux County Fair, Cowboys hat. And on the rock side just about all of the 80s rock bands.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 21, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> What Music do you guys listen to when you are on your way to and from class?
> Rick


_ME???_
*Preparing for class:*
50% Metallica (principly from the Black Album and Master of Puppets album)
15% Disturbed (first two albums)
10% AC/DC (Back in Black, and some other stuff)
10% Pantera (Cowboys from Hell and Vulgar Display of Power)
5%  God Smack
10% Megadeath     

These stats are almost exact, because I created the list in my computer.

*After class:* 
One of the several "Gathering of Nations" CD's....
like the Native American POW-WOW druming and singing..!!
Very powerful and thought provoking!!
OR....
MOZART!!!!
He rocks..


Your Brother
John


----------



## cloak13 (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually bring music into the class, something for us to listen to while we work. I find that it gets the students a little more pumped.

Metallica
Drop Kick Murphys
System of a Down
Slipknot
Misfits
Rage Against the Machine

Those bands and others like them tend to get the most play. Usually we let students bring stuff in as long as no one in the class finds the material offensive we play it. And as you can guess with bands like those we are not offended easily 

Tim Kulp
Westminster, MD


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 22, 2006)

Dean Martin,BlueBeat/Ska Clash, The Four Tops, Jimi Hendrix, Any Atlantic Rec. 68/69 Soul,Spingsteen, Dylan and latterly Green Day....sorry what was the question?


----------



## Carol (Mar 22, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I am seeing alot of classic rock are we all showing our age?


 
Showing our age?   Nah, I'm usually mistaken for a women in my mid-20s.  Kenpo is good for sooooooo many things!   :rofl:

(ahem)  I'm a Rush geek...and a Zepplin geek....and a Robert Plant geek....and...


----------



## lenatoi (Mar 28, 2006)

Hate to sound like a dope here, but what is Hair rock? Are we talking about the flinstones here? 
I listen to things like evenessence...sp... on the way there. I usually listen to whatever is on the radio on the way back.

Liking classic rock in no way reveals your age. What it does reveal is taste.:2xbird:


----------



## Mcura (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know if this is appropriate, but music is put on *during* class at the instructors' option.  For instance, if I'm doing the Medieval sword, Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" is playing.  On the reverse side, the JKD class has Industrial mixes playing for following they rhythym of the sticks, punches, takedowns, etc.  Allowances in volume are made when there's instruction being given, of course.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 28, 2006)

On the way to class - Clapton, Led Zep, AC/DC, Stevie Ray Vaughn, and just before a test.....all 17 minutes of Ina Godda Da Vida (Iron Butterfly for those in question). LOL.  Dating myself, nah!  It was actually supposed to be _In The Garden of Eden,_ but pharmacutical influences carved a different title for history.

On the way home.....something smooth and reflective.

-Garry


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2006)

Ronin Moose said:
			
		

> On the way to class - Clapton, Led Zep, AC/DC, Stevie Ray Vaughn, and just before a test.....all 17 minutes of Ina Godda Da Vida (Iron Butterfly for those in question). LOL. Dating myself, nah! It was actually supposed to be _In The Garden of Eden,_ but pharmacutical influences carved a different title for history.
> 
> On the way home.....something smooth and reflective.
> 
> -Garry


 
So that WASN'T just a Simpson's episode?


----------



## Ross (Apr 13, 2006)

Mcura said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is appropriate, but music is put on *during* class at the instructors' option. For instance, if I'm doing the Medieval sword, Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" is playing. On the reverse side, the JKD class has Industrial mixes playing for following they rhythym of the sticks, punches, takedowns, etc. Allowances in volume are made when there's instruction being given, of course.


 
I think it's a great motivator putting on music during the class (it is also proven to aid memory if it's appropriate).

I remember one time trying to instill a bit of aggression into some students during a class - brought in the matrix CD and suddenly they all thought there were Neo or something. I find any kind of Rock as a good activator.

There is nothing like doing a few technique line ups to Creed, GnR or AC/DC etc to get everyone in the frame of mind - but keep a softer CD back for them unwinding before the end of the lesson! 

Give it a go!


----------



## bujuts (Apr 14, 2006)

Ah come on guys!  Am I the only one listening to bluegrass here? :ultracool

As for you Metallica fans, give this a whirl:
http://www.cmhrecords.com/web/page.asp?pgs=product&catid=1&id=543

Now that's some good driving music 

Cheers,

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## bydand (Apr 14, 2006)

Have to admit I love listening to some good ol' AC-DC, KISS, or Classic Rock.  Every once in awhile though I just have to have some country, Blues (Leadbelly rules), or - God help me - New Age stuff.  Just depends on the day, no rhyme or reason to it.  I will listen to ANYTHING, except maybe Lawrence Welk style Big Band. (insert retching sounds here)  LOL.


----------



## bydand (Apr 14, 2006)

bujuts, that is a cool sound.  I had heard this was in the works, but hadn't heard any yet.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## hemi (Apr 14, 2006)

Sometimes I try and experiment with mixing music. I am working on mixing Japanese koda drums with American Indian flute songs.  But I also have some Elvis remixes and I am working on a Hank Jr. Remix and some Rat, Warrant, Poison, Winger, AC/DC floating remixes.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 15, 2006)

bujuts, that is simply wrong.  an abomination.  gonna have to buy it.


----------



## Kalicombat (Apr 15, 2006)

For me, there is only one band that I listen too, ACDC. I am a huge ACDC fan, and have never found any music that can even come close. When Im lifting, Im usually listening to Powerage or Highway To Hell. Doing kenpo at home, always High Voltage. Occasionally, I like Back in Black, but my all time favorite for anytime is If You Want Blood. Yeah, no music can even touch ACED, with one exception: there is one song I keep on CD, and play it on a loop, HEADSTRONG, by Trapt. This is one POWERFUL song. 

Gary C.


----------

